# Inverter battery life



## mad1231moody (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just bought a new Su-Kam inverter with a battery from inverpower. now tell me how can I increase the life of the battery and inverter. I heard something about deep discharge. Can anyone help me out thanks


----------



## mad1231moody (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey friends you can even gimme a link


----------

